# breast US guided needle localization



## cherylann.knighton (Feb 13, 2014)

HI!  I'm just a bit confused regarding the new breast procedure codes?  could you help me?
Right breast US guided needle localiation placement
Right breast needle localization excision biopsy

Can I use 19285 and 19125 or should I use 19101 for open; incisional
Pt brought to the US suite in radiology.  Breast was prepped and draped in the standard surgical fashion.  A J-wire needle localizer was placed under direct ultrasound in the densiity at the 10 o'clock position.  Pt was the taken to day surgery .
Attention was then turned to the rt breast, it was felt that the density actually was relativey close to the circumareolar area and and for this reason, i circumareolar incision was chosen and this was made through the skin and subcutaneous tissue with the cold knife......This was brought directly down through subcuticular fat until the desce breast tissue surrounding the mass and the tip of the needle could be appreciated. This was then broadly dissected down to the level of the chest wall and removed.........

thanks for your help!!!


----------



## frogmom (Feb 13, 2014)

19101 is for just a *biopsy* (used alone if no imaging or wth 19285 if wth imaging) where code 19125 is for the *excision* of the whole lesion. Use 19125 w/19285 if whole lesion was removed.


----------



## cherylann.knighton (Feb 13, 2014)

*thank you*

Thank you, that is where is wanted to be, but just wanted to make sure!


----------

